# How much do you earn?



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

Been a while since this was done. Poll to follow...


----------



## LDR (Apr 25, 2006)

More than you.


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> More than you.



Since I am a student currently earning nil and spending more than nil, I should hope so


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2006)

Less than all of you probably   

Might as well be on the dole


----------



## Barney Bee (Apr 25, 2006)

More than the B but I imagine less than LDRudeboy


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm the only voter at the mo!

Ere, B, vote on your own poll why don't you?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2006)

28-32. i've only just started so at bottom of grade at the mo. goes up in twicwe yearly increments. roll on october!


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'm the only voter at the mo!
> 
> Ere, B, vote on your own poll why don't you?



I'm drinking a cup of tea here 

(have now voted)

edit: didn't realise urban was so full of millionaires!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahh I misread and voted what i'd like to earn...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2006)

earning enough but would like it to be a bit more


----------



## MysteryGuest (Apr 25, 2006)

The £25-£29.9k option is obviously the coolest one!  


Only coz I've posted on it though.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 25, 2006)

Still in the business start up stage, so still earning fuck all. Don't feel skint though, because we are very careful with our money and we don't have debts.
Edit: I quoted net though - after tax.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 25, 2006)

Like I'm gonna tell you lot!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 25, 2006)

I am very poor,, If anyone wishes to help, please send your card details in a pm and i will be very grateful ,,,

Ta!!!


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Apr 25, 2006)

iam out of a job at present i put down what i was getting in my last postion .


----------



## xes (Apr 25, 2006)

around the 20k mark.

not great,but not too bad I guess.


----------



## dirtysanta (Apr 25, 2006)

im fucking minted.


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

NB, the average UK salary is just over £26k.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 25, 2006)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> im fucking minted.


munted and minted... ooh yeah.

I legally earn between 35-45...


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 25, 2006)

None of your business Mr B


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> im fucking minted.



What are you doing in my bath??


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> NB, the average UK salary is just over £26k.


  I would be a very happy bunny if i ever earned 26 grand,, 

I dont think 'Average' should associated with the populations earnings as there is such a huge difference between the lowest and highest,,
excuse language, but fuck me,,most people in my area and who i know earn less than 20 grand, they are the normal peeps who have to work over time just to afford the little luxuries like holidays etc,,,
some people live on less than £10,000 for most of their life's,
then on the flip side, their are peeps regularly earning 100,000 to start with, increasing constantly,,

Like i said,, There's not much chance of me and a lot of normal working peeps(factory, shops, restaurants etc) we are the general skivvies that get over looked due to national average,, coz the powers that be only see figure like £26,000 and think that's what most people make,,,
fucking ridiculous,,
Then again, i dont live in london,,,


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> None of your business Mr B



We all know that fight with Apollo Creed must have netted you something...


----------



## miss direct (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm on almost £14k, but it's my first proper job. And I live in a normal place ie not London prices. 

If only I had a partner, I'd be able to get a mortgage on a house round here.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah, knock a few K off for outside London.

26k is the mean, but what's the median?


----------



## nick1181 (Apr 25, 2006)

I was on about 60k - now I'm on about ooo... about 0.

I've turned into an entrpreneur, and it's early days yet so I haven't made a bean. Not a bean I tell you.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 25, 2006)

none of your fucking business, frankly


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I would be a very happy bunny if i ever earned 26 grand,,
> 
> I dont think 'Average' should associated with the populations earnings as there is such a huge difference between the lowest and highest,,
> excuse language, but fuck me,,most people in my area and who i know earn less than 20 grand, they are the normal peeps who have to work over time just to afford the little luxuries like holidays etc,,,
> ...



The median, which balances out the effect of the higher and lower earners,  UK wage was just under £22k in 2004.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 25, 2006)

miss direct said:
			
		

> I'm on almost £14k, but it's my first proper job. And I live in a normal place ie not London prices.
> 
> If only I had a partner, I'd be able to get a mortgage on a house round here.


  exactly,, most normal peeps, doing normal jobs in normal places, cant get mortgages coz what house could you get for triple your annual wage,,


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> The £25-£29.9k option is obviously the coolest one!
> 
> 
> Only coz I've posted on it though.


you're supposed to post on the thread  you _vote_ on polls


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> The median, which balances out the effect of the higher and lower earners,  UK wage was just under £22k in 2004.


  nah, sorry but i dont not believe that the average wage is 26 grand(or 22 in 2004) there are alot more people being paid less than the average,, and there is alot more peeps being paid over said amount,, which of course, would be where average comes into play,,, which, imo, shouldnt,,

e2a: of course i believe the 'average' figures,, but i dont believe that the average person actually earns 26 grand, coz theres alot of high salaries pushing the figures,, 
I know about averages you know,,


----------



## miss direct (Apr 25, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> exactly,, most normal peeps, doing normal jobs in normal places, cant get mortgages coz what house could you get for triple your annual wage,,



Well I'm judging that on a graduate mortgage which is 5 times your annual wage. You can get a house round here from about £85K


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2006)

I feel dirty talking about money.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 25, 2006)

nick1181 said:
			
		

> I was on about 60k - now I'm on about ooo... about 0.
> 
> I've turned into an entrpreneur, and it's early days yet so I haven't made a bean. Not a bean I tell you.



We made a nice fat loss in our first year, in profit now hurrah!   

I used to earn loads too - 45k I think it was, but TBH I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than go back to that hellish, stressful world again, even though I've taken a massive pay cut.  I wasted a lot of that money anyway, it would go on taxis home because I was knackered, expensive clothes because the boss expected us to wear them, overpriced West End food n' drink,ready meals and take aways because I was too knackered to cook, all that stuff that comes with being a success in London.   It's such an illusion and I hated the falseness of it all.

I have to be very careful now - no taxis anywhere, few takeaways, no meals out etc, etc, but I am a mllion times happier.  

Of course I can accept this might not be so great a situation for those of us who do not live this way by choice and have it forced upon them, so big hugs to all the skint peeps out there.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 25, 2006)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Well I'm judging that on a graduate mortgage which is 5 times your annual wage. You can get a house round here from about £85K


  so you still cant get a morgage,,
yet all the inflation and taxes etc are bassed on the 'average' national salary,,
hence, the lower income people lose out

e2a:- and yes i am jealous,, and majorly put out coz i earning 26 grand who be like a dream come true, but no, i have to look forward to earning fuck all for the rest of my life,


----------



## miss direct (Apr 25, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> so you still cant get a morgage,,
> yet all the inflation and taxes etc are bassed on the 'average' national salary,,
> hence, the lower income people lose out




No I can't on my own but I could if I had someone to get one with. Which I don't. But in London even 2 people together would be unlikely to get a mortgage. 

What about tax credits as well, some people on a low income get them (but not if you are under 25!)


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

From the monthly digest of statistics from the Office of National Statistics (www.statistics.gov.uk) for March 2005 section 18.14...

(titled the "Average weekly and hourly earnings of full-time employees on adult rates")

...has the average gross weekly earnings across all ages at £517. Annualised taking 52 weeks into the year, that is £26,884.


----------



## LDR (Apr 25, 2006)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> I used to earn loads too - 45k I think it was, but TBH I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than go back to that hellish, stressful world again, even though I've taken a massive pay cut.


I was the same about ten years ago.  I was earning silly money working for a Merchant Bank in Canary Wharf.  I fucking hated the people and the stress.  I've never worked in the private sector since.  Having said that it did allow me to take six months off and  travel to NZ and OZ.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2006)

i'm on a lot  less than i was about 4 years ago, but that job was depressing me, so i'm happier on less money, less hassle,etc, plus they just gave me a 4% bonus which i'll get in June


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 25, 2006)

miss direct said:
			
		

> No I can't on my own but I could if I had someone to get one with. Which I don't. But in London even 2 people together would be unlikely to get a mortgage.
> 
> What about tax credits as well, some people on a low income get them (but not if you are under 25!)



same as us really,, my bf works, but we cant get a morgage till i go back to work(november, hopefully) 
but that would only take us up to 25 grand(at the most) coz i shall be part time, (looking after home and kids aswell)



> *the B* From the monthly digest of statistics from the Office of National Statistics (www.statistics.gov.uk) for March 2005 section 18.14...
> 
> (titled the "Average weekly and hourly earnings of full-time employees on adult rates")
> 
> ...has the average gross weekly earnings across all ages at £517. Annualised taking 52 weeks into the year, that is £26,884.



yeah,, I wish 

Sorry i didnt mean to get all narky on your thread the B


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 25, 2006)

I've never earnt more than minimum wage, apart from when I first left school and was doing demolition, which was good money back then (£300-400 a week cash in hand).

I know that If I had a bit of money to invest, I could make an absolute mint.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2006)

I find it amusing how people get affronted when asked how much they earn - what's the big deal?


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I find it amusing how people get affronted when asked how much they earn - what's the big deal?




i'mlways bemused that anyone gives a fuck, to be honest..


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'mlways bemused that anyone gives a fuck, to be honest..



So what is worth giving a fuck about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2006)

i'mlways bemused that anyone gives a fuck, to be honest..

Really? We all want to know who the fat cats and the church mice are - tis good old fashioned nosiness. 

What made you click on the thread?


----------



## circlesquare (Apr 25, 2006)

6 quid an hour, whatever that is a year (sweet FA at a guess)....


----------



## Iam (Apr 25, 2006)

About half as much as I was on a year or so ago. Or a quarter of the contract prior to that.

But I'm much happier.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 25, 2006)

Still not enough to buy a fucking flat in London.


----------



## Reg in slippers (Apr 25, 2006)

i find this question repulsive and impertinent, but indicative of the chattering classes nature of these boards


U75 is dead

all hail U75


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 25, 2006)

circlesquare said:
			
		

> 6 quid an hour, whatever that is a year (sweet FA at a guess)....


   I see £6-10 / hour the real average,, for the real average people,,,living real average lives

and a bit more for people with a trade like electricians etc


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What made you click on the thread?



to see if there was a rationale behind it that was anything other than good old fashioned nosiness.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> to see if there was a rationale behind it that was anything other than good old fashioned nosiness.



Nowt wrong with good old fashion nosiness  

*goes back to twitching the nets*


----------



## circlesquare (Apr 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> to see if there was a rationale behind it that was anything other than good old fashioned nosiness.



We Brits do get hung up about this type of question-you are certainly not alone.

Perhaps a safer question would be 'what do you do for a living'- anyone who really cared could work out as near as any of those brackets what the guy/gal earned with a little web searching anyway (in most cases).


Anyway nowt wrong with a bit of good old fashioned nosiness


----------



## top_biller (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm lucky enough to do something that's quite specialist so traditionally commands a high pay structure, whilst also being good fun and very interesting. And I do count myself very lucky although it wasn't without quite a bit of hard work to get here so I feel like I've earned it.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 25, 2006)

top_biller said:
			
		

> I'm lucky enough to do something that's quite specialist so traditionally commands a high pay structure, whilst also being good fun and very interesting. And I do count myself very lucky although it wasn't without quite a bit of hard work to get here so I feel like I've earned it.




Oooh that sounds very cool, are you a ninja for hire???


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2006)

I just wanna see who I can tab drinks off at Offline


----------



## top_biller (Apr 25, 2006)

No, unfortunately   

I do have a ninja t-shirt though


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2006)

top_biller said:
			
		

> I'm lucky enough to do something that's quite specialist so traditionally commands a high pay structure, whilst also being good fun and very interesting. And I do count myself very lucky although it wasn't without quite a bit of hard work to get here so I feel like I've earned it.



Have you got my job?


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

circlesquare said:
			
		

> 6 quid an hour, whatever that is a year (sweet FA at a guess)....



FYI, £6 an hour for 40 hours, working 52 weeks, comes to £12,480.


----------



## circlesquare (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> FYI, £6 an hour for 40 hours, working 52 weeks, comes to £12,480.



Appropriate poll box ticked!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2006)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> i find this question repulsive and impertinent, but indicative of the chattering classes nature of these boards
> 
> 
> U75 is dead
> ...



There was an identical poll when I joined in 2004, and that one started with 'it's been a while since this was last done'
Get over it.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 25, 2006)

top_biller said:
			
		

> No, unfortunately
> 
> I do have a ninja t-shirt though




gutted iwas thinking of forming a union.

A tshirt is good enough though


----------



## Pingu (Apr 25, 2006)

as I am paid mainly by dividends mine looks higher than it actually is, but this is what I would have to earn on paye to get the same amount


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

By the power of some elementary statistics from my A level, the current average earning for those on urban75 (assuming everyone who earns over £150,000 is merely telling poppycock) is:

£25,648.

I don't have a calculator at hand which will calculate the standard deviation (easily, I'm not going to tap in that many numbers either). Wage distributions tend to be log normal and I can't be arsed to calculate the confidence intervals for the above figure but it should be 'ok' using 54 data points and I can't remember what statistical test you would use anyway... possibly chi square.

No doubt, loads of data will come in to totally screw up the figure as well...


----------



## Reg in slippers (Apr 25, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Get over it.




i try, but i can't


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> By the power of some elementary statistics from my A level, the current average earning for those on urban75 (assuming everyone who earns over £150,000 is merely telling poppycock) is:
> 
> £25,648.
> 
> ...


  yes,, but if you look at the percentages you'll see a different statistic


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2006)

sufficient for my needs   

.


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> (assuming everyone who earns over £150,000 is merely telling poppycock) is:


Why aren't you assuming that anyone else on the poll is telling poppycock?


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> yes,, but if you look at the percentages you'll see a different statistic



Taking broader groupings... currently...

15 at 0 to 15k
16 at 20k to 30k
16 at 35k to 90k

And some of those in the 0 to 15k bracket like me and Flavour at least, are students so we wouldn't really count in 'real' average wage statistics as we are at most, on a part-time salary so don't reflect the real 'average wage'.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Why aren't you assuming that anyone else on the poll is telling poppycock?



We're all telling the truth - you're the only purveyor of poppycock round these parts


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Why aren't you assuming that anyone else on the poll is telling poppycock?



Why would I? I don't think there are many if any people on urban actually 'millions and millions' per year or have a wage similar to Bill Gates or the fictional Richie Rich. Is Scrooge McDuck on urban75? 

A few figures that are incorrect don't have huge impact by the time you reach a decent number of data points. On a normal distribution, you get 95% confidence with 30 by the central limit theorem and law of large numbers. Granted, this isn't a normal distribution... but the log normal, iirc, isn't too bad in it's demands to make the 90% confidence interval.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2006)

I work in IT so it has no bearing on reality, so I'm not posting it up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Why would I? I don't think there are many if any people on urban actually 'millions and millions' per year or have a wage similar to Bill Gates or the fictional Richie Rich. Is Scrooge McDuck on urban75?
> 
> A few figures that are incorrect don't have huge impact by the time you reach a decent number of data points. On a normal distribution, you get 95% confidence with 30 by the central limit theorem and law of large numbers. Granted, this isn't a normal distribution... but the log normal, iirc, isn't too bad in it's demands to make the 90% confidence interval.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Why would I? I don't think there are many if any people on urban actually 'millions and millions' per year or have a wage similar to Bill Gates or the fictional Richie Rich. Is Scrooge McDuck on urban75?
> 
> A few figures that are incorrect don't have huge impact by the time you reach a decent number of data points. On a normal distribution, you get 95% confidence with 30 by the central limit theorem and law of large numbers. Granted, this isn't a normal distribution... but the log normal, iirc, isn't too bad in it's demands to make the 90% confidence interval.



ahhh, but unlike most polls i figure there's a high number of mischevious u75 users who would take some satisfaction in skewing your results 

i don't earn nuffink, but i do have a vast trust fund from daddy


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 25, 2006)

a fiver an hour


----------



## han (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm on 24.5 pro rata a year...

I can't see myself ever earning any more than that - the kind of jobs I would like to do all seem to be quite low paid. In fact I'm going through a bit of a mid-life crisis at the moment so might go and work on a pig farm for £2 an hour or something.


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> ahhh, but unlike most polls i figure there's a high number of mischevious u75 users who would take some satisfaction in skewing your results



In what particular direction? How much is a high number? The relative closeness to the overall national average suggests that any mischief hasn't really done much.


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Why aren't you assuming that anyone else on the poll is telling poppycock?


You're a work-shy student! 

I however live off immoral earnings!!!


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> In what particular direction? How much is a high number? The relative closeness to the overall national average suggests that any mischief hasn't really done much.


Well, I believe at least half of the people who you have discounted as mischief making are in fact working for under the national average wage. Similarly, you have included people in your estimations who are indeed mischief making.


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> You're a work-shy student!


I'm most certainly not workshy  I have to work fucking hard in my job to fund my way through uni!


> I however live off immoral earnings!!!


What do you do?


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I'm most certainly not workshy  I have to work fucking hard in my job to fund my way through uni!
> 
> What do you do?



Only joking 

I can't tell you - not with my 'family'


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Only joking
> 
> I can't tell you - not with my 'family'


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 25, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> There was an identical poll when I joined in 2004, and that one started with 'it's been a while since this was last done'
> Get over it.



Same here, 'cept in my case I joined in 2001.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2006)

dolescum ho hum (£60p/w)


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

I reckon the B's fucked off to work out the statistical probability of someone lying about their earnings on an internet messageboard poll


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I reckon the B's fucked off to work out the statistical probability of someone lying about their earnings on an internet messageboard poll



Nope, can't say I have. Nor would I know how to. But I reckon the number of mischief makers is low enough for it to have a minimal impact.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Nope, can't say I have. Nor would I know how to. But I reckon the number of mischief makers is low enough for it to have a minimal impact.



that's just asking for trouble...


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Nope, can't say I have. Nor would I know how to. But I reckon the number of mischief makers is low enough for it to have a minimal impact.


Well there are at least 13 mischief makers I can count, which is roughly 20% of the voters. Enough to fuck your figures up I reckon


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Well there are at least 13 mischief makers I can count, which is roughly 20% of the voters. Enough to fuck your figures up I reckon



You'd be surprised how robust statistics are. You should study some  It's interesting (to a point)


----------



## the B (Apr 25, 2006)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> that's just asking for trouble...



Rough and suitable figures have been done, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised how robust statistics are. You should study some  It's interesting (to a point)


Well, I'm pretty sure those mischief makers earn under your national average figure of £26k  (going on what i know of them irl) so I think 20% of the voters on this thread is enough to prove that the average urban user (who has voted on this poll of course) earns under the national average. Of course, this is all irrelevant, because internet polls are in no way indicative of reality and prove nothing   But I'm sure you know all that


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 25, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> NB, the average UK salary is just over £26k.




Down my parts the average salary is about £12k.    

I earnt less than 10k, but I aint saying exactly.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 25, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Down my parts the average salary is about £12k.
> 
> I earnt less than 10k, but I aint saying exactly.


   I've been trying to say that through out the thread,, that the real average is no where near 26 grand,, I'd be rather happy if i earned that much,,


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I've been trying to say that through out the thread,, that the real average is no where near 26 grand,, I'd be rather happy if i earned that much,,


It doesn't go that far in London


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I would be a very happy bunny if i ever earned 26 grand,,
> 
> I dont think 'Average' should associated with the populations earnings as there is such a huge difference between the lowest and highest,,
> excuse language, but fuck me,,most people in my area and who i know earn less than 20 grand, they are the normal peeps who have to work over time just to afford the little luxuries like holidays etc,,,
> ...



fucking right.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2006)

The 'average' salary for a manual job is £20,000 apparently - daft innit


----------



## Wintermute (Apr 25, 2006)

After London weighting, about a pound a week  Anyway, my mum told me it's not how much you've got, it's what you do with it that counts.


----------



## subversplat (Apr 26, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> a fiver an hour


I'm on £5.05 an hour! Eat my overflowing wage packet pleb! Muhahaha.

Although in all seriousness I barely scrape into the tax paying bracket, it's that bad.


----------



## Jografer (Apr 26, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 26k is the mean, but what's the median?



I read somewhere the median is £20-22K.... I think....


----------



## circlesquare (Apr 26, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> I'm on £5.05 an hour! Eat my overflowing wage packet pleb! Muhahaha.
> 
> Although in all seriousness I barely scrape into the tax paying bracket, it's that bad.


Not great is it. I thought I had it bad.At least the minimum wage goes up in october. What do you do?


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 26, 2006)

The poll doesn't go down far enough, i do 39 hours a week, 1.30 - 10pm five days a week and earn just over £11,000.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 26, 2006)

mentalchik said:
			
		

> The poll doesn't go down far enough, i do 39 hours a week, 1.30 - 10pm five days a week and earn just over £11,000.



That would be <£14,999 then would it not?


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah but there's a hell of a lot of difference between £14,999 and £11,000, iyswim !


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It doesn't go that far in London



true

i'm lucky as my mortgage is very low, but on that salary, rent of 150-200 a week, maybe more, is a huge chunk of the monthly salary


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I've been trying to say that through out the thread,, that the real average is no where near 26 grand,, I'd be rather happy if i earned that much,,


There are different ways of calculating an average.....

Living costs vary so much across the country that any nationwide average figure bears minimal relation to how well off people are when all the rent & bills have been paid.

London is a horrifically expensive place to live (4th most expensive city in the world, iirc), and some (but by no means all) salaries are significantly higher as a result. To get a more representative nationwide figure, it could be argued that it make more sense to leave London wages out of the equation entirely.

Consider this: I pay nearly 800 quid a month rent on a little 1 bed flat in London (and that's just rent, doesn't include any bills/utilities/etc), which is more than my brother pays for the mortgage on his 3 bedroom semi-detached house, somewhere in the outskirts of Bristol.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 26, 2006)

I just started a new job - I asked for a certain amount and they've accidently given me an extra € 6 grand a year - DO I TELL THEM? - it's in my contract as well (the extra). I obviously don't want to...


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I just started a new job - I asked for a certain amount and they've accidently given me an extra € 6 grand a year - DO I TELL THEM? - it's in my contract as well (the extra). I obviously don't want to...



Are you a fool??  

Hell no!!


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I just started a new job - I asked for a certain amount and they've accidently given me an extra € 6 grand a year - DO I TELL THEM? - it's in my contract as well (the extra). I obviously don't want to...


If it's in your contract, and it's been signed by all parties, then that's what they're paying you.

Anything prior to that was probably a verbal contract.

On the other hand, if there's the chance that someone will get in trouble or pissed off as a result, and this is somewhere you think you might have some sort of future, then it may pay dividends to come clean now.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 26, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> If it's in your contract, and it's been signed by all parties, then that's what they're paying you.
> 
> Anything prior to that was probably a verbal contract.
> 
> On the other hand, if there's the chance that someone will get in trouble or pissed off as a result, and this is somewhere you think you might have some sort of future, then it may pay dividends to come clean now.



Maybe they misheard me in the interview. Even my very moralistic parents of my girlfriend are saying - no way! It's a crappy salary anyway compared to London. 

It's just enough to pay two thirds of our (recently doubled) rent, so I'm keeping schtum.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I just wanna see who I can tab drinks off at Offline


trashpony looks like a good bet.

Who'd have thought there was that much money in caribou herding.....


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Maybe they misheard me in the interview. Even my very moralistic parents of my girlfriend are saying - no way! It's a crappy salary anyway compared to London.
> 
> It's just enough to pay two thirds of our (recently doubled) rent, so I'm keeping schtum.


If being caught out isn't a huge concern for you, then I'd just play the innocent.

How many people actually pay that much attention to contracts? And no one apart from tedious accountants have any clue how an annual salary relates to the net monthly amounts shown on payslips......


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm quite interested in what people who earn more than 30,000 a year DO for a living.

Are most people working in the corporate/commercial sector? Or some in the public/NGO sector? Or in manual trades?


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Consider this: I pay nearly 800 quid a month rent on a little 1 bed flat in London (and that's just rent, doesn't include any bills/utilities/etc), which is more than my brother pays for the mortgage on his 3 bedroom semi-detached house, somewhere in the outskirts of Bristol.



Then add transport on top of that: about £86/month for zones 1&2 travelcard...
(my mortgage is similar to EastEnder's rent - for a 1 bed flat).

You need a minimum £6k extra if you get a job in London, just to cover accommodation costs... (unless you live in shared house, but even then)


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'm quite interested in what people who earn more than 30,000 a year DO for a living.
> 
> Are most people working in the corporate/commercial sector? Or some in the public/NGO sector? Or in manual trades?



IT industry, I'd say, mainly commercial I would guess.

p.s. I'm still up for a bit of farming, han!


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> trashpony looks like a good bet.
> 
> Who'd have thought there was that much money in caribou herding.....



Most of my money goes on debt repayment   

I notice you're being unusually reticent


----------



## Kanda (Apr 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'm quite interested in what people who earn more than 30,000 a year DO for a living.
> 
> Are most people working in the corporate/commercial sector? Or some in the public/NGO sector? Or in manual trades?



IT Manager for a Hedge Fund


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> p.s. I'm still up for a bit of farming, han!



*yay*!


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2006)

And it's also a very sad and    fact of life that the harder someone works, the less money they seem to earn.

People with the highest paid jobs give a really good impression of not doing anything at all apart from attending meetings all day long.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> And it's also a very sad and    fact of life that the harder someone works, the less money they seem to earn.
> 
> People with the highest paid jobs give a really good impression of not doing anything at all apart from attending meetings all day long.



My boss - goes to meetings and takes credit for the hard work his team do. He's an excellent manager it seems - very good at delegation


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> People with the highest paid jobs give a really good impression of not doing anything at all apart from attending meetings all day long.


Shouldn't you be in a meeting by now???


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be in a meeting by now???



I am!    


** not really.  I hate meetings, and I'm never ever going to 'move forward' (vomits) to management level **


ambition is NOT my middle name and I'm quite happy to sit quietly in front of my computer creating wonderful/bug free *coughs* software


----------



## The Groke (Apr 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'm quite interested in what people who earn more than 30,000 a year DO for a living.
> 
> Are most people working in the corporate/commercial sector? Or some in the public/NGO sector? Or in manual trades?



IT Manager for the Middle East region of an Engineering firm.......


The best bit about my salary is that I don't pay any NI or income tax....


Allah bless the UAE


----------



## LDR (Apr 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'm quite interested in what people who earn more than 30,000 a year DO for a living.
> 
> Are most people working in the corporate/commercial sector? Or some in the public/NGO sector? Or in manual trades?


IT Manager for a State Special School.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 26, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> IT Manager for the Middle East region of an Engineering firm.......
> 
> 
> The best bit about my salary is that I don't pay any NI or income tax....
> ...



Damn you 

Any jobs for a Comp Sci graduate, with 1 year of experience in software testing, and 1 year of experience in Network/Systems support?


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> My boss - goes to meetings and takes credit for the hard work his team do. He's an excellent manager it seems - very good at delegation



He sounds just like my top level, dpt manager - although I've got so many managers it's all a bit confusing...


----------



## LDR (Apr 26, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Consider this: I pay nearly 800 quid a month rent on a little 1 bed flat in London (and that's just rent, doesn't include any bills/utilities/etc), which is more than my brother pays for the mortgage on his 3 bedroom semi-detached house, somewhere in the outskirts of Bristol.


We are paying about the same as you for our mortgage on a 3 bedroom terraced house in London, Zone 3. 

If you can afford to get on the property ladder you immediately start saving cash.  So it's the rich get richer and the poor get poorer.


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> And it's also a very sad and    fact of life that the harder someone works, the less money they seem to earn.
> 
> People with the highest paid jobs give a really good impression of not doing anything at all apart from attending meetings all day long.



That's so true. It's what capitalism is based on innit! The  majority of people working v v hard to make the small number of people at the top v rich...

Nurses, shop workers, cleaners, the lowest paid are the people who keep this country running!


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> He sounds just like my top level, dpt manager - although I've got so many managers it's all a bit confusing...


There's only one person above me - the managing director. 

That's the best thing about small firms - minimal bureaucracy, politics, hierarchies, etc.

Course, the manic 12 hour days are a bit of a bugger.....


----------



## Rohen (Apr 26, 2006)

Currently because Im being screwed by my Employer  Nothing....


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> We are paying about the same as you for our mortgage on a 3 bedroom terraced house in London, Zone 3.
> 
> If you can afford to get on the property ladder you immediately start saving cash.  So it's the rich get richer and the poor get poorer.


Indeed.

And with prices the way they've gone, I couldn't even afford the mortgage on a 1 bed flat.....

I wonder how many of those out in the provinces, complaining about London wages, would think of paying 200K for a grotty little 1 bed flat, cos based on the neighbouring property prices, I reckon that's what my rented flat would go for......


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> And with prices the way they've gone, I couldn't even afford the mortgage on a 1 bed flat.....
> 
> I wonder how many of those out in the provinces, complaining about London wages, would think of paying 200K for a grotty little 1 bed flat, cos based on the neighbouring property prices, I reckon that's what my rented flat would go for......



I don't think your flat's grotty but I reckon 200k easily. Sick innit?


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I don't think your flat's grotty but I reckon 200k easily. Sick innit?


Yep.

And even if I could get a 3.5 * salary mortgage, I'd need to be earning nearly 60 grand, just for my dinky little flat!!!


----------



## citydreams (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I don't think your flat's grotty but I reckon 200k easily. Sick innit?



No way is it worth 200k.  I would guess at around 140k.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> No way is it worth 200k.  I would guess at around 140k.



Really? Mind you, I'm not familiar with property prices down south ...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 26, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> And it's also a very sad and    fact of life that the harder someone works, the less money they seem to earn.
> 
> People with the highest paid jobs give a really good impression of not doing anything at all apart from attending meetings all day long.


Some of us get to attend meetings all day long but still don't get paid well! 

Oh, the joys of working in the public sector, eh?


----------



## citydreams (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Really? Mind you, I'm not familiar with property prices down south ...



There's still some lovely 2-bed garden flats going in Camberwell for £160


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 26, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> There's still some lovely 2-bed garden flats going in Camberwell for £160


I think you missed both the decimal point and the current prices!

Or your definition of "lovely" is different from mine


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> No way is it worth 200k.  I would guess at around 140k.


The bloke in the adjacent flat had his valued at 180K......

It's less than 5 mins walk from Stockwell tube, which is about 10 mins from the city. Apparently that adds 1000's....


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> There's still some lovely 2-bed garden flats going in Camberwell for £160



Really? Honestly - that does seem dead cheap to me - considering they're about double that in Caribou land


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2006)

My flat isn't worth more than 140k, and it's near 3 tube stations (Picadilly and Victoria Line - Zone 2). It needed a new bathroom/boiler/kitchen when I bought it though.  And needs a bit of modernisation, but it's structurally sound and very well insulated.

Just need to look a bit harder, once you know the area you can spot some 'gems' (i.e. affordable places)...

(also, it's ex-council - I couldn't afford anything else)


----------



## The Groke (Apr 26, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Damn you
> 
> Any jobs for a Comp Sci graduate, with 1 year of experience in software testing, and 1 year of experience in Network/Systems support?



I am looking for another tech support guy yes.....

I very much doubt that my budget would make it appealing for you though!


----------



## citydreams (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Really? Honestly - that does seem dead cheap to me - considering they're about double that in Caribou land



they don't come up very often, but tis true.  I'm still subscribed to the estate agents from when i was looking and sneak a peak at the emails they send every now again.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> (also, it's ex-council - I couldn't afford anything else)


Is it part of a large block, with other flats still owned by the council?

I've thought about ex-council stuff before, but heard some horror stories - such as a block of flats that is say, 80% council, 20% sold off, and the council decides that some major work needs doings - windows, plumbing, whatever - the council tenants don't pay any extra, but the people who bought their council flat get landed with a bill for 10's of thousands....


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Is it part of a large block, with other flats still owned by the council?
> 
> I've thought about ex-council stuff before, but heard some horror stories - such as a block of flats that is say, 80% council, 20% sold off, and the council decides that some major work needs doings - windows, plumbing, whatever - the council tenants don't pay any extra, but the people who bought their council flat get landed with a bill for 10's of thousands....



It's a small block - 12 flats, but part of a council state.  And yes, you get stung, luckily I missed the double glazing project, that cost £5000, and the intercom - but you get years to pay it, interest free.  The previous owner only paid for the windows after he sold the flat, with the profit he made.

Now they're renovating kitchens/bathrooms/electrics and have sent us letters saying it'll cost between £300 and £1000.  I've emailed them asking if I could get my kitchen done (good price for a new kitchen), haven't heard antyhing yet.   

It's better if you can find a block that has had as much major works done already as possible(i.e. double glazing, intercom), that'll save you money in the long run.

Ideally I wanted a council flat and none of the hassle of having my own place,  but after 10 years on the council waiting list I had to give up.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 26, 2006)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Is it part of a large block, with other flats still owned by the council?
> 
> I've thought about ex-council stuff before, but heard some horror stories - such as a block of flats that is say, 80% council, 20% sold off, and the council decides that some major work needs doings - windows, plumbing, whatever - the council tenants don't pay any extra, but the people who bought their council flat get landed with a bill for 10's of thousands....



Yeah, it cost my brother six grand when the council put in new double glazing, fences and doors.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'm quite interested in what people who earn more than 30,000 a year DO for a living.
> 
> Are most people working in the corporate/commercial sector? Or some in the public/NGO sector? Or in manual trades?




IT

if you know your stuff and are able to communicate the rewards are quite lucrative still.


----------



## the B (Apr 26, 2006)

According to the previously mentioned monthly digest of statistics from the Office of National Statistics, the average gross weekly salary (for all people irrespective of gender, age group etc) in "financial intermediation" was just under £700.

Mining and quarrying was over £600 a week, so was electricity, gas and waster supply.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'm quite interested in what people who earn more than 30,000 a year DO for a living.


I'm a senior technical analyst in a big ol' blue chip.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'm quite interested in what people who earn more than 30,000 a year DO for a living.
> 
> Are most people working in the corporate/commercial sector? Or some in the public/NGO sector? Or in manual trades?



I work for a blue chip - in a weird specialist sort of job (actually I've told you what I do already) 

I want someone to be a plumber earning big moolah - where are all these mythical wealthy plumbers eh?


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I want someone to be a plumber earning big moolah - where are all these mythical wealthy plumbers eh?


Most likely, out earning big moolah!!!

Any kind of straw poll on urban will always be biased by the fact that most people who post regularly have some degree of internet access during the day, whether it be the odd 2 mins at lunch or 8 hours of uninterrupted posting!

The less desk bound a job is, the less the chance whoever's doing it will be surfing on urban.


----------



## dirtysanta (Apr 26, 2006)

im a part time tamborine mechanic.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I work for a blue chip - in a weird specialist sort of job (actually I've told you what I do already)
> 
> I want someone to be a plumber earning big moolah - where are all these mythical wealthy plumbers eh?


when I was a brickie I was on 200 a day, in hand.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 26, 2006)

when I was a drug dealer I was on about 200 a day, in hand.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> when I was a drug dealer I was on about 200 a day, in hand.



That's a bit disappointing - I'd have thought you'd have made more than being a brickie 

Are you good at pointing?


----------



## Numbers (Apr 26, 2006)

I was a brickie and dealer at the same time  


e2a: been a long time since I did any pointing, apart from when mullered on mdma of course.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> I was a brickie and dealer at the same time
> 
> 
> e2a: been a long time since I did any pointing, apart from when mullered on mdma of course.


----------



## subversplat (Apr 26, 2006)

circlesquare said:
			
		

> Not great is it. I thought I had it bad.At least the minimum wage goes up in october. What do you do?


Bar steward. The most put upon workers in the retail sector, I'd imagine 

The sad thing is I know I could increase my salary by doing the exact same job at Yates or Hogshead, but that would mean a) selling my soul to the pubco wankers and b) leaving my boozer, which is actually quite nice.

I'm going to push for some more money soon anyway, if only to make us even with other pubs in the area (do a bit of reconnisance etc. )

I _do_ get all the free orange squash I can drink though!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Apr 26, 2006)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> I was a brickie and dealer at the same time
> 
> 
> e2a: been a long time since I did any pointing, apart from when mullered on mdma of course.



Nice one thats £400 a day ching ching


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> We are paying about the same as you for our mortgage on a 3 bedroom terraced house in London, Zone 3.
> 
> If you can afford to get on the property ladder you immediately start saving cash.  So it's the rich get richer and the poor get poorer.



true

we're paying half that on a mortgage for a 3 bed flat in zone 2


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I want someone to be a plumber earning big moolah - where are all these mythical wealthy plumbers eh?



Well - it seems it really IS mythical. I knew this would happen - it always does when there's a skills shortage (in an area you can earn lots of wonga).

I tried to get onto plumbing evening classes and couldn't get onto any - they were oversubscribed by miles. This is cos everyone heard about the skills shortage, and the money you could make because of it.

Loads of high-earning city types gave up their jobs after hearing you could make loads of £ in plumbing, and now there are too many plumbers! (mwah ha ha) See here .

The same thing happened about 8 years ago with the IT/dotcom boom. Obviously this has stabled out now. 

The moral of the story is - don't jump on a 'skills shortage/loads of wonga' bandwagon, cos everyone else will too!

Plumbers earn about 25k at the mo. You can earn more than that if you are self-employed or own your own company, but not the extortionate amounts that people think....


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2006)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> when I was a brickie I was on 200 a day, in hand.



'kin ell!   

Having said that, I'm not surprised. It's one of the few jobs that is REAL work!


----------



## subversplat (Apr 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Well - it seems it really IS mythical. I knew this would happen - it always does when there's a skills shortage (in an area you can earn lots of wonga).
> 
> I tried to get onto plumbing evening classes and couldn't get onto any - they were oversubscribed by miles. This is cos everyone heard about the skills shortage, and the money you could make because of it.
> 
> ...



At least all those people that trained as plumbers can now sort out their own waterworks when they go awry! And their friends' too  So, I guess, from all these trained plumbers kicking around, plumbers actually earn less now than they did before the skill shortage thinger. Hah!


----------



## the B (Apr 26, 2006)

"When Joe Public tips it, it is time to get out"

In reference to financial investments surrounding dot.com in particular iirc, but applicable to many other things...


----------



## sensai (Apr 26, 2006)

about 3k XD


----------



## the B (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll fess up at this point and point there should be a caveat in my own selection in that this summer, I will be working for over £35k pro rata although gross, for the short time I will be working, this will still be >£14,999.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 27, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> I'll fess up at this point and point there should be a caveat in my own selection in that this summer, I will be working for over £35k pro rata although gross, for the short time I will be working, this will still be >£14,999.


 Congrats Mr B!  Not bad at all....... 






for a summer job


----------



## the B (Apr 27, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Congrats Mr B!  Not bad at all.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'll be able to upgrade from Carling to Grolsch at the SU now. Check that out!


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 27, 2006)

You mean you can't afford to drink champagne  

Students nowadays


----------



## the B (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't think I've ever bought champagne. Someone else is usually buying it for me/everyone.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 30, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> The same thing happened about 8 years ago with the IT/dotcom boom. Obviously this has stabled out now.



That actually stabled out very quickly. At the time you had every fool who could write a HTML page calling themselves programmers or developers. Proper developers were always in demand and always paid properly.

It's the same with plumbers, every prick who can change a u-bend having done a 4 week course thinks they are bob the builder. Proper plumbers who served their time as an apprentice are still in high demand and rightly making lots of $$$.


----------



## han (May 1, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Proper plumbers who served their time as an apprentice are still in high demand and rightly making lots of $$$.



That's true.

People who have done proper apprenticeships still make money. But people with NVQ 3s in plumbing can't even get apprenticeships these days cos there are far too many of them. They're all going back to their previous careers.


----------



## Pip (Dec 10, 2006)

I get £2340 per year, thanks to you lovely tax payers.
Which is why I'm sat indoors on this fine Saturday night.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 10, 2006)

((((enid))))

i've got an inch of warm strongbow here if you want me to bring it you


----------



## Pip (Dec 10, 2006)

Cor, best offer I've had in ages!


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 10, 2006)

i aim to please.  there's probably a fag worth in the dog ends here too if you're game.


----------



## Pip (Dec 10, 2006)

What can I say Mr Bluestreak, you know how to show a girl a good time.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 10, 2006)

don't you forget it luv.  no matter what it says about me on certain toilet walls i'm ALL heart.


----------



## The Groke (Dec 10, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> ((((enid))))
> 
> i've got an inch of warm strongbow here if you want me to bring it you




I've _warned_ you about offering your warm inch to random ladies.


----------

